# Neon Tetra eggs!



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

So I have a 20 gallon community tank. It's a relativity new system. Only 4 months old. 

It's stocked with 1 EE betta, 6 neon tetras, and 6 bronze corydoras. 
It's very lightly planted with dwarf water lettuce, anubis nana petite, and java fern. 
Filtration: SunSun canister filter.

Today I looked in to feed and seen eggs on the glass by the intake. Has to be the neons. 

Is there anything special I should do? Do they have a chance to survive?




Sorry if the photo is flipped I can't seem to fix it.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Those are cory eggs. Cories can breed on vertical surfaces. If you don't move the eggs the cories will come back and eat them.. Tetra are egg scatter and they would be all over the bottom of the tank if they laid eggs. Also if the tetras did breed the cories in the tank would probably eat the eggs before you even see them.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

